# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  New Jersey Animal Legislation - S381

## Jeff

Forwarded from United States Association of Reptile Keepers (USARK)

New Jersey S381: This bill requires every applicant for a permit to possess a live potentially dangerous indigenous animal or a live potentially dangerous exotic animal to obtain and provide proof of liability insurance in an amount of not less than $250,000 for each potentially dangerous animal prior to the issuance of the permit.

View the bill athttp://www.njleg.state.nj.us/2014/Bi...500/381_I1.PDF

----------


## Carlos

That is very bad news for keepers of almost any exotic animal including tarantulas, scorpions, snakes, lizards, even a Tokay Gecko that could bite someone!  So I would have to get $250K insurance for 12 tarantulas = $3 million dollars in insurance which imagine is not going to be cheap.  Uncle Sam has decided USA citizens will not keep exotic animals and they attacking on all fronts and not backing out any time soon  :Mad:  .

----------


## bill

I just read this bill about 4 times over and it has to be one of the dumbest things I have read in a long time. Hopefully, exotic animal keepers across the bridge band together and prevent this measure from passing. I know I will be contacting my friends in jersey and inform them about it

----------

